# Serious question! 21+ please.



## sahrascarne (8 mo ago)

Hi there! New here. I am a women who believes I shouldn’t need to wear a top at all times. I live in IL but am very close to Indiana and Wisconsin. If I go rural camping (I only like primitive) and I allowed to walk around my tent, cook sit outside ect. Without a top? Nothing would be sexual and I don’t want to offend anyone. I just like to be topless. What does everything think? Should I email some campsites before hand? Not really interested in a full nudist site. Just topless. Thanks in advance! I can post pictures what I am interested in.  anybody know a place?


----------



## Greywuff (Oct 11, 2015)

Some of your fellow campers would be highly offended. Others would be indifferent, while others would highly appreciative. I would assume, unless stated by the rules of the cg, it would most likely be frowned upon by a majority of cg's.


----------



## cbramsey5898 (9 mo ago)

I don’t have an issue with this. My wife might have other ideas. Just sayin’.


----------

